# sterling cheque



## onway (2 Dec 2004)

What do you have to  do to cash a sterling cheque?Do you pay it into your Irish (Euro)bank account and if so,do you lose alot in the transaction?Can it be cashed in Northern Ireland Banks if you don't have an account there?


----------



## demoivre (2 Dec 2004)

I used to just lodge sterling cheques to my euro current a/c - can take up to 30 days to clear though. The rate you get should be posted at the branch. Doubt if you could walk in to a bank in the North or anywhere else where you don't have an a/c and get it cashed.


----------



## daltonr (3 Dec 2004)

If the cheque is drawn on an account abroad you can still lodge it, the exchange rate you get will usually be slightly different than the Note rate, but it should be displayed.  You can certainly ask them the rate they'll give you.

You will in all liklihood pay transaction charges as well.  It takes a while to clear as mentioned above.

A Draft should clear almost immediately.  If possible ask foreigners to send you a Euro Draft, or even a Sterling Draft.

In a former life I used to get Dollar cheques sent to me from the US.  I used to lodge them in the Credit Union.  I can't even remember what kind of value I was getting.

-Rd


----------



## monquest (6 Dec 2004)

I used to lodge foreign cheques at Credit Union too. Their rate was fairly OK and no transaction charge. (Don't know if that is still the case)


----------

